# Sage DTP and mazzer sj setup



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

Hello everyone

New to espresso machines and caught the bug pretty bad. Got absolutely fed up with poor coffees in this country after having great coffees in Australia so decided to try and make my own milk based coffees.

Not to be too big headed but I think my coffees are on par if not better than anything I've had in Melbourne so wife and I are over the moon.

Also wife can now never leave me as she can't get her head around how to make a good latte.

Got the sage duo temp pro on eBay new for a very good price. Mazzer super jolly from a forum member here who put in loads of effort to mod it out and did a brilliant job. Got a 500 ml motta jug and a 53mm motta tamper.


----------



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

And I think this was my 4th latte. Managed to get a bit of art going.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Nice set up and nice latte art!

keep us posted of your progress


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

The Mazzer is looking good! Hope you enjoy it. Setup looks good.....and familiar


----------



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks kyleT. It has found a good home here. We absolutely love the morning coffee now, sooo much better than our old bialetti pot.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Holmes said:


> And I think this was my 4th latte. Managed to get a bit of art going.


 after 4 attempts.. i cant even get micro foam never mind latte art after 4 months of trying..


----------



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

Think I got lucky once then got the knack. Found that 4 seconds of slurping (adding bubbles) followed by plunging tip in and getting a good whirlpool going by tilting jug to the side and slightly forward. I tend to put the steam tip at around 9 o clock in jug. Seems to work quite well. Actually found semi skimmed milk easier than full fat also.


----------

